# Whole-stick Sugar Cane Car



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Here is the first view of my latest project, a whole-stick sugar cane car. Several people i know have plantation style locomotives and have ask me about cane cars. This is what I came up with, I plan on building these in pairs.














































Larry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

nice indeed 
may inspire me, as i think i could imitate your great looking design 

-i too love my little LGB plantation locos 
have any more to share???


btw are those real brass link and pins? they are beautiful indeed


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, 
Yes they are brass couplers that I made for this car. 
Larry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really like the look! Nice quality too.


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool! Are they 1:20.3 or 7/8 or other?


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"Really like the look! Nice quality too." 

Thanks ! 

"Cool! Are they 1:20.3 or 7/8 or other?" 

I wish I knew ! ......I found one picture of the remains of a wood cane car. As to scale.........not a real answer, nothing in the picture gave me a scalable pair of points to figure from. I guessed that it was narrow gauge, and that wheelbase was 36 to 48 inches. If that is correct, then it is probably 7/8 scale or 1/13.7 . But really it is a 
W A G.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"nothing in the picture gave me a scalable pair of points to figure from"

Hi!
One of my really nice customers sent me some drawings of a wood cane car from Australia that is very similar to the one I had a picture of. I am now pretty sure that the prototype was a 2 foot gauge car and my version is 7/8 scale or 1/13.7 .

I got the first two pairs finished!!!

Pair one








Pair two









More to come!

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Regardless of the scale, I plan on pulling a string of these behind a 1/20.3 live steam Forney I am building. 

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that you have let the cat out of the bag, how about sharing the 1:20 Forney project with us. 

Your projects are always interesting to watch. 

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Larry, 
Not much to share yet, it will start from another Ruby kit. Probably will have about as much Ruby as the Heisler, and will be based on a catalog picture of a 1923 Davenport Forney. I will start a thread in Live Steam if I ever get to work on it. So far it is assembled enough to run it (which I did a DH this year) but finances have stopped most things unless they might bring in funds. Good to here from you! 
Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Pair of Cane Cars listed HERE.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, Larry.... Great cars for the small cane railroad... Well done...


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I decided I should make sure the cars would in fact look good behind my "planned" Forney. Here is a picture of the Ruby chassis with a card stock outline of the cab and bunker.










And here is a picture of it with two of the cane cars behind it.










I think it will be just fine !

Larry


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice project Larry, but you must know that as the mill expands you're going to need some larger cars.
Here's some examples for your consideration.




























... and of course you'll need some larger locomotives.
Cheers.


----------

